#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  BAGUIO CITY The Summer Capital of the Philippines

## rose

I am going on a trip to Baguio tomorrow with the whole family and my two housemates. Excited and busy.

Ever been to Baguio? I have been there twice but first time with the whole family.

Looking forward to the 5-hour drive. It is so hot in Manila so we are looking forward to the 3 days stay!

http://www.gobaguio.com/maps.html

----------


## smeden

can you take some pics and post them? please  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rose

> can you take some pics and post them? please


sure.... :Smile:  ever been to baguio smeden?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I spent about ten days there a few years ago - in the winter. It was cold and great. They also had college bars with great live bands and vocalists. It's not as hot down here in Batangas as in Manila, but I still envy you. Have a great time!

----------


## smeden

> Originally Posted by smeden
> 
> 
> can you take some pics and post them? please 
> 
> 
> sure.... ever been to baguio smeden?


no never been to the filipines   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rose

> I spent about ten days there a few years ago - in the winter. It was cold and great. They also had college bars with great live bands and vocalists. It's not as hot down here in Batangas as in Manila, but I still envy you. Have a great time!


went to puerto galera the past month. it is near batangas. you should go visit....it is like little boracay!

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by smeden
> ...



sad! you should try.....come and visit

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Been going there for years. If I leave my house at 10 AM, I'm there for lunch if I catch the ferry schedule right. And good, safe parking for the car at the ferry point.

----------


## Travelmate

My ex came from Bagiuo!
Enjoyed porking her alot!  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

> Ever been to Baguio? I have been there twice but first time with the whole family.


Yes Rose, I've been to Baguio. A very nice laid back place. However, the strongest memory I have is of the first hotel I checked out when I got off the rabbit bus. Can't remember the name of the place but it was the absolute dirtiest place I have ever seen. And yet above the hotels entrance was a sign:

_Blabla Hotel, your home away from home._

As my German friend commented :

" If my home was like that I'd stay away from home "

Ah well, _gusto kong pupunta sa Manila pero wala na akong pera._

_PS_  . Dont forget the pictures and a full report.

----------


## rose

that is sad!




> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
>  
> Ever been to Baguio? I have been there twice but first time with the whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Rose, I've been to Baguio. A very nice laid back place. However, the strongest memory I have is of the first hotel I checked out when I got off the rabbit bus. Can't remember the name of the place but it was the absolute dirtiest place I have ever seen. And yet above the hotels entrance was a sign:
> ...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

We got there about 4AM after driving all night, and checked into this small hotel just to try to get a few hours sleep before meeting up with our friends. The hotel (name also not remembered) ranks among the worst I have ever stayed in - I have stayed in better places in Bangladesh. It was a total dive. Got out of there about 9AM and met up with our friends, who gave us the keys to their friend's beautiful condo (Ten days for FREE). So the trip was great, but until reading the post above^^, I had forgotten totally how grim our first hotel was.....

----------


## rose

sad.....

----------


## Bangyai

> sad.....


Looks like Davis must have stumbled into the same place as I did. Glad it worked out for him.

But hey Rose, where are the pictures na lang !

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

can you see the picture? i can not!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> can you see the picture? i can not!


You're trying to insert the entire Imageshack page as an image, so it won't work. Is there a non-Australian man nearby who can help you?

----------


## rose

gee thanks...how do i post picture from image shack?

----------


## rose

let me try this one~!

----------


## rose

got it.....i agree some hotels are cheap and unclean-

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

the us embassy

----------


## rose

view on top!

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

pine tree....

----------


## rose

more view.....not that hot......

----------


## rose

nice place to stay....

----------


## rose

flowers

----------


## Travelmate

Nice pics Rose.
My ex did say it was such a lovely place.

----------


## rose



----------


## rose

> Nice pics Rose.
> My ex did say it was such a lovely place.


thanks at last someone to talk to.....

----------


## S Landreth

> thanks at last someone to talk to.....


 
Rose you had about 200 hits/views to this thread (when I posted),............some of us like to watch :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Hey Rose. There is only one American Embassy per country, and the one here is in Manila. Is that Camp John Hay in the pictures? A lovely old residence, as I recall, with some great grounds.

----------


## smeden

nice pics    :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Thanks for the pictures Rose. Now you've started we expect you to keep them coming as TD's roving Philippenes reporter. Anything over there you think is interesting take a picture and post it. I'd be very interested to see how the P.I. changed as I havn't been there for a while and was thinking of taking my girlfriend there for a short break on my next visa run.

----------


## rose

> Hey Rose. There is only one American Embassy per country, and the one here is in Manila. Is that Camp John Hay in the pictures? A lovely old residence, as I recall, with some great grounds.


surprised also. they have a residence in baguio. actually a residence for the ambassador and the employees located in camp john hay!

----------


## rose

> Thanks for the pictures Rose. Now you've started we expect you to keep them coming as TD's roving Philippenes reporter. Anything over there you think is interesting take a picture and post it. I'd be very interested to see how the P.I. changed as I havn't been there for a while and was thinking of taking my girlfriend there for a short break on my next visa run.


wow....set a dinner date with me and my husband!

and be happy to guide you on where to go and where not to go.

----------


## rose

attraction at Kennon Road - on the way to Baguio City

----------


## rose

to get to know the place you have to get information from the locals. had a nice chat at burnham park with a local while she was giving us a back massage.

she told us that the best tasting processed meat is in baguio....salted and air dried...when being cooked the worms should appear....laughing as she told us, indeed disgusting but the best tasting meat there is.....

anyone wanna try?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Don't forget the best natural honey in the Philippines - and strawberries! ::chitown::

----------


## rose

the next president...

----------


## panama hat

Excellent thread, Rose . . . well done

----------


## phomsanuk

You can tell from the trees it's not tropical   :Smile:

----------


## rose

thanks...summer vacation is about to be over......i hope for another trip to the beach before it ends!

----------


## rose

amazing view on the way. it was too hot....

----------


## rose

i wish i have a better cam....

----------


## rose

not everyday i get to see these. or smell the fresh air!

----------


## rose

great sky....

----------


## rose

lunch ....nice view at a restaurant named ISDAAN....fishery. with lots of buddha statues. i wonder why?

----------


## rose

restaurant front.....

----------


## rose

the long way....

----------


## Bangyai

> the long way....


If this is the road to Baguio it certainly looks vastly improved since the last time I took it. Looking at your pictures Rose makes me more determined to check out the P.I. again at some time in the future. Any idea how much a weeks car rental might be over there ?

----------


## rose

> Originally Posted by rose
> 
> 
> the long way....
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the road to Baguio it certainly looks vastly improved since the last time I took it. Looking at your pictures Rose makes me more determined to check out the P.I. again at some time in the future. Any idea how much a weeks car rental might be over there ?


the north luzon expressway had been recently developed. last i drove there i did a 120/hr. which is great considering my driving skills. 

car rental....50 us dollars will be a high rate per day. i will check one for you!

----------


## rose

north luzon express way - NLEX

----------


## rose

more on the road!

----------


## rose

I think that I shall never see 	
	A poem lovely as a tree.

----------


## rose

A tree whose hungry mouth is prest 	
	Against the earth's sweet flowing breast;

----------


## rose

A tree that looks at God all day, 	
	And lifts her leafy arms to pray;

----------


## rose

A tree that may in Summer wear 	
	A nest of robins in her hair;

----------


## rose

Upon whose bosom snow has lain; 	
	Who intimately lives with rain.

----------


## rose

Poems are made by fools like me, 	
	But only God can make a tree.
 	 ~ Joyce Kilmer

----------


## rose

houses.... rainy days approaching....history of landslides

----------


## oky

Nice pics, thanks rose!

----------


## mr Fred

How did I miss this thread?
Green on it's way for Rose as soon as the forum software lets me and thanks to the forum weekly newsletter for the mention so I could find it.

Keep snapping wherever you go rose. This thread will be a cracker.

----------


## rose

> How did I miss this thread?
> Green on it's way for Rose as soon as the forum software lets me and thanks to the forum weekly newsletter for the mention so I could find it.
> 
> Keep snapping wherever you go rose. This thread will be a cracker.


good noon mr Fred. will see what i can do. and thanks for the appreciation. 

hello oky!

----------


## mr Fred

All you need to do is remember what is normal to you is unknown to us. Snap the lot and sort out the best when you get to the computer.

I'm looking forward to seeing many more.

----------


## grasshopper

Nice place is Baguio Rose, but not when the flower festival is on. Unless they have fixed the bloody traffic. All those #$%*&%! jeepneys spurting smoke.  :cmn:

----------


## porno frank

Some nice beautiful scenic pics of the countryside.

----------


## Immigrunt

Unfortunately I can't see any photos on this thread. Will be heading there in October and wanted some pointers. Might have to add my own snaps to it instead.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> It is so hot in Manila so we are looking forward to the 3 days stay!


Be careful! Duterte's *BAGUIO* is a totally different place than what it once was.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Will be heading there in October and wanted some pointers.


Do yourself a favor. Consider an excursion to Bali, instead. No blanket paranoia present, within the over-all social environment. If you get my drift, eh?

----------

